# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  SiSpis, 3D printing robotic spiders, Siemens AG, Berlin and Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Siemens AG

----------


## Airicist

Ready for printing - 3D printing at Siemens

Published on Jul 29, 2013




> A laser beam that melts metal powder at exactly the right point -- just one example of 3D printing in the industry. Components are created from metal and alloys layer by layer -- exactly as shown on the computer blueprint. Corporate Technology in Berlin is currently focusing on this laser sintering process. It is already in use at Energy in Finspong in Sweden for repairing gas turbine burners -- a possible revolution in the service sector. And a team in Munich-Perlach is using 3D printers to plan new manufacturing facilities as intuitively as possible.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Siemens is building a swarm of robot spiders to 3D-print objects together"

by Mike Murphy
April 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Mobile Manufacturing' Looks a Lot Like Robotic Spiders"

by Megan Crouse
May 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The spiderbots - Tech talks with Roland Busch

Published on May 16, 2017




> Colonize the moon? No problem with spiderbots from Siemens, says Sinan Bank. CTO Roland Busch has also taken an interest in this and decided to investigate for himself.

----------

